# Buying pen Quail/pigeons



## bmackie (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey guys pretty new to the forum. Live in the concrete jungle of Atlanta and trying to find someone that sells quail or pigeons near Atlanta to use to work with my English Cocker, probably at a WMA nearby.

Initial internet search did not reveal anyone very close. You guys know of anything. 

Has anyone used the WMA "dog training areas" to release birds? Georgia DNR website says you can release and shoot purchased bird year round in WMA dog training areas. Can you also release and shoot year round in the non-dog training areas of the WMA's?

Thanks ahead of time for any info. This site is great.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 20, 2011)

bmackie said:


> Hey guys pretty new to the forum. Live in the concrete jungle of Atlanta and trying to find someone that sells quail or pigeons near Atlanta to use to work with my English Cocker, probably at a WMA nearby.
> 
> Initial internet search did not reveal anyone very close. You guys know of anything.
> 
> ...



I used to trap pigeons in Atlanta.  It's pretty easy but you have to find a spot where the bums won't interfere.  If you do a search you should be able to find my thread.  Closest place is Walton County Dove field but it's way too hot there right now and there is no water for your dog to cool off.  I used to take my young dog to an overgrown park  within the city limits and plant the pigeons I trapped there.


----------



## SSG (Aug 20, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I used to trap pigeons in Atlanta.  It's pretty easy but you have to find a spot where the bums won't interfere.  If you do a search you should be able to find my thread.  Closest place is Walton County Dove field but it's way too hot there right now and there is no water for your dog to cool off.  I used to take my young dog to an overgrown park  within the city limits and plant the pigeons I trapped there.



I think Walton is closed to dog training till October.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 20, 2011)

SSG said:


> I think Walton is closed to dog training till October.



I haven't looked at the regs but it might as well be, it's just not feasible to run dogs there unless it's cool.  As far as releasing birds on non bird dog training WMAs, you aren't supposed to.


----------



## StevePickard (Aug 20, 2011)

One of this forum's users sells quail in Watkinsville, near Athens.  His call name is HOWCO.  You can search forum under that name and find his info and contact him.


----------



## pine nut (Aug 21, 2011)

M&M Quail farms in Gainesville GA actually Holly Springs GA just SE of Gainesville.....770-538-0066.  I'd suggest google and map qest as it might be easier for you off of I 85.  From Buford I go I 985  they have millions.


----------



## george hancox (Aug 21, 2011)

flightbird on the forum use to have some great birds.


----------



## HOWCO (Aug 23, 2011)

*Quail*

We are off to a great start for 2011/2012 season and have birds of all ages ready to go!
Appalachee Plantation
www.appalacheeplantation.com
Todd 
706-818-0320


Thanks for the plug Steve!


----------



## bmcgarity (Aug 7, 2012)

This place has great flying birds for purchase. Short distance from Atlanta.
http://buckeyesplantation.com/Contact-Us.html


----------



## easbell (Aug 7, 2012)

Ive used birds from both Howco and M&M. Both are good birds. M&M sells hunderds of thousands of birds each year. Don't be surprised if he doesn't want to deal with small amounts. Kevin is a nice guy and he might.


----------



## gsppurist (Aug 7, 2012)

bmcgarity said:


> This place has great flying birds for purchase. Short distance from Atlanta.
> http://buckeyesplantation.com/Contact-Us.html



McGarity's at Buckeyes have great flying birds...at $8.00 per quail, $20.00 per pheasant.


----------



## gspowner (Aug 20, 2012)

Lee Hughes has great started birds that are going to be six weeks around September 15 for pre release. Weathered and usually around two dollars a bird. 3344058563


----------



## bmcgarity (Aug 21, 2012)

gsppurist said:


> McGarity's at Buckeyes have great flying birds...at $8.00 per quail, $20.00 per pheasant.


 Just to clarify.....the prices listed are for birds released on Buckeyes. I believe birds are also available for pick up @ $4 for quail.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 21, 2012)

I bought from a member on here a few years ago that had good birds.  He was located in Dallas, Ga.  I can't remember his board name, but his real name is Jim.  PM me if you'd like his phone number.  I don't want to post it on the open forum.


----------



## GTM142 (Aug 22, 2012)

Jim did not raise any quail this season.


----------



## GTM142 (Aug 22, 2012)

Try, Triple S quail farm in Tunnel Hill, GA.  They are on the Web


----------

